# Using a mirror for checking form



## TomboyForever (Sep 4, 2016)

Sometimes I simulate a draw and look at how my limbs and joints line up, by checking in the bathroom mirror. This afternoon I suddenly realized why some sets of shots feel all wrong. On those shots, I was angling up my bent elbow, forcing my pouchside wrist into an uncomfortable position. I corrected it and got back on track. But it occurred to me that having a mirror outside, propped up so I could check ergonomics before every shot, might be extremely helpful.

Has anyone tried this? Or do some of you have knowledgeable spotters? I know people are using mirrors to allow making verifiable badge-attempt videos, but what about using a mirror as a training aid?


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

My microwave hangs above my oven, and just happens to be on the sideline of my indoor slingshot range. I've studied my form in the reflection on the microwave door many times.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great idea!! In addition to the mirrors if you can video yourself, that would help tremendously. Good luck and shoot well


----------



## TomboyForever (Sep 4, 2016)

I will now preface each practice session by simulating the draw (left and right sides) in the bathroom mirror and truing to memorize how it looks and feels. It seems that when I just draw and shoot quickly, I do NOT get that out-of-line body mechanics. But when I get tired and start missing, that is when I need to recheck.

Not having yet video'ed myself, that is another good suggestion. Actually, the iPad camera allows "shooting in reverse", aka selfies, so if glare isn't bad I could see myself on screen AND video the shot, I think.


----------

